# Strategy game players



## C. Lupus (Oct 5, 2008)

Anyone here who like strategy games? RTS, turn based or any other type.

I personnally like RTS game's. Starcraft is my favvo :3


----------



## Cheshire_Wolfie (Oct 5, 2008)

Im a fan of the old school Heroes III and Warcraft :3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 5, 2008)

C&C: Tiberian wars, Advance Wars: Days of Ruin and Fire Emblem.


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 5, 2008)

Cheshire_Wolfie said:


> Im a fan of the old school Heroes III and Warcraft :3


 
Ye the Heroes games are really good, got a buddi who is a fan of those games.
I love starcraft and warcraft 3, so much that I watch esport matches of them :3.



Silibus said:


> C&C: Tiberian wars, Advance Wars: Days of Ruin and Fire Emblem.


 
Advance Wars are probobly the best turn based strategy game on consols ever. C&C: Tiberian wars was fun, don t rememberd if it was balanced though...


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 5, 2008)

C. Lupus said:


> Advance Wars are probobly the best turn based strategy game on consols ever. C&C: Tiberian wars was fun, don t rememberd if it was balanced though...


 
If you play Days of Ruin this is my friend code: 532 700 746 280


----------



## Gotiki (Oct 5, 2008)

I was _really_ into the Age of Empires games back when. AoE & AoE II are a couple of my favorite games.
I'm fond of strategy games, though I don't really play them anymore.


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 5, 2008)

Gotiki said:


> I was _really_ into the Age of Empires games back when. AoE & AoE II are a couple of my favorite games.
> I'm fond of strategy games, though I don't really play them anymore.


 
The AoE series should have got more attention imo, but since strategy isnt as big like fps some in rts had to suffer, I sure do wanna try AoE 3. I really like the second game.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 5, 2008)

I love turn based strategies, like the Final Fantasy Tactics and Fire Emblem series. Real time strategies are good too, but I kinda stink at them. My favorite RTS would have to be Age of Empires II; I LOVE pwning my enemy with hundreds of samurai. XD


----------



## AlexX (Oct 5, 2008)

I play a lot of games, and strategy ones are a favorite. Fire Emblem games are generally my favorite for turn-based, but I also enjoy ones like Advance Wars, and did play some PC ones a long time ago like Age of Wonders. For real-time the Pikmin games probably win out for me, but I've played some others a while ago, and a friend of mine is trying to get me into Dwarf Fortress.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 5, 2008)

I like turn based strategy games. I've played a lot of RTSs as well, but I seem to be playing them WRONG because I always take too much time to do everything. Turn based is better for me because I like to consider all of my options and proceed carefully to obtain a decisive victory. Basically, the closer you get to chess the better I'll do at the game.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 5, 2008)

Hmm.  I like Command & Conquer 3 and LOTR Battle for Middle Earth 2.  I play defensively.  >.-.>


----------



## moogle (Oct 5, 2008)

im okay at fire emblem, except for my not letting a single person die if otherwise i reset the game policy. other then that, i kinda think of chaos wars and FF tactics as this, other then the fact there are broken ppls in them (im looking at you orlandu). rts wise, im to slow for those XD


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 5, 2008)

I forgot to mention, Rome total war (And the barbarian invasion expansion pack). I never considered pikmin strategy, because it doesnt take much thought. Pick them out of the ground, steal things, kill stuff.


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Oct 5, 2008)

I really like Risk, Axis and Allies and Chess4. Those are my favorite real time strategy games.

I'm not sure what Kurt Vonnegut would say if he saw this topic...maybe something like this: *There is a tragic flaw in our precious Constitution, and I don't know what can be done to fix it. This is it: Only nut cases want to be president. *


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 6, 2008)

Oh shiz its a Mammoth Tank rush from Command and Conquer.
Fave series


----------



## Bambi (Oct 6, 2008)

I generally like any RTS, provided I can get the hang of it.

Been playing People's General right now.


----------



## shieldswulf (Oct 6, 2008)

C. Lupus said:


> Anyone here who like strategy games? RTS, turn based or any other type.
> 
> I personnally like RTS game's. Starcraft is my favvo :3





I'm not the only one!!!!

hehe. you don't meet many starcraft players around anymore xD.  anyway. im a major fan of strategy. RTS, turn based. whatever it is. my personal favorites are, of course, Starcraft, C&C [been playing it since it came out ], warcraft, Final Fantasy and risk. i generally like any strategy game but these ones are my favorite.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 6, 2008)

I enjoy Age of Empires 2 and WORSHIP Total Annihilation.  There was a game called Total Annihilation: Kingdoms which was actually quite nice.  Starcraft was OK, though the AI cheated, was incredibly aggressive and yet very predictable... Warcraft 3 was kinda fun, but the AI cheats in that too sometimes, and the story mode just gets tiresome at some points.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 6, 2008)

right now in my Homeworld bite


----------



## Zeraio (Oct 6, 2008)

I got started in strategy games in 1998 with Starcraft. I would say my favorites are the older ones such as Total Annihilation, SC, SC:BW, C&C, C&C Red Alert 2, Civilization 3, Ground Control 2, Homeworld 2, TA: Kingdoms and the original AoE and its expansion. 

They do not make them like they used too sadly. Before they had a story and were unique, now they all copy paste crap from some SciFi movie of "the horror from the swamp" or crap like that. 

I would say the only one that has REALLY caught my eye in the past few years has been Dawn of War 40,000.

Edit to add: That and Rome Total war, along with the medieval total war and shogun total war before that.


----------



## ArcanumWolf (Oct 7, 2008)

I do enjoy them, but I haven't played any for a while.  I currently have Red Alert 2, Star Wars Galactic Battlegrounds Saga, and Vantage Master.  I'll probably get back into playing them soon.

Edit: While organizing my room, I found C&C Tiberian Sun and its expansion.  I honestly don't even remember having these.  o.o


----------



## scarei_crow (Oct 7, 2008)

what the hell!? doesn't anyone play C&C generals here?
well i do... as well as the rest of the C&C franchise.
also a bit of warhammer 40k...


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 7, 2008)

C&C (even the PS1 version) and old WoW stuff.

I like RTS.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 7, 2008)

scarei_crow said:


> what the hell!? doesn't anyone play C&C generals here?
> well i do... as well as the rest of the C&C franchise.
> also a bit of warhammer 40k...


Generals is fun, but nothing compairs to the original.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 7, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> I enjoy Age of Empires 2 and WORSHIP Total Annihilation.  There was a game called Total Annihilation: Kingdoms which was actually quite nice.  Starcraft was OK, though the AI cheated, was incredibly aggressive and yet very predictable... Warcraft 3 was kinda fun, but the AI cheats in that too sometimes, and the story mode just gets tiresome at some points.






Tycho The Itinerant said:


> I WORSHIP Total Annihilation. Starcraft was OK, though the AI cheated, was incredibly aggressive and yet very predictable






Tycho The Itinerant said:


> WORSHIP Total Annihilation. Starcraft was OK





You know... I absolutely LOVE Total Annihilation. That game easily tops and stomps any other strategy I have ever played, heard of, or seen in action. 


I used to be okay with Starcraft... but so many of my friends kept up the whole "OMG IT'S SO GOOD. BEST GAME EVER" mentality that I started to challenge them. I said TA was better because of its more ingenious design (the pseudo-3D system, the natural laws of the game, and just how it pans out when you play). They said Starcraft was better because it was more successful and popular. I wanted to slap them across the face.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 7, 2008)

I love any RTS that lets me turtle and build a massive-death-base-of-doom over a few hours/days while the hapless AI blunders into my carefully planned rape machines defences.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 7, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> You know... I absolutely LOVE Total Annihilation. That game easily tops and stomps any other strategy I have ever played, heard of, or seen in action.



It really deserved a better "sequel" than Supreme Commander.

TA was great because in "vanilla" form (no add-ons) it was balanced and fun.  Add on Core Contingency and Core gets a bit of an edge with the Krogoth... but then you can just browse online through the MASSIVE amount of mods for TA and level the playing field for Arm (and then some).  Lots of mod support for TA, though one of my favorite TA sites went down a little while ago and I haven't checked it since... should probably go check on it.


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 7, 2008)

shieldswulf said:


> I'm not the only one!!!!
> 
> hehe. you don't meet many starcraft players around anymore xD.  anyway. im a major fan of strategy. RTS, turn based. whatever it is. my personal favorites are, of course, Starcraft, C&C [been playing it since it came out ], warcraft, Final Fantasy and risk. i generally like any strategy game but these ones are my favorite.



Yay x3! Do you still play? Maybe you wanna go 1x1 sometime? :3 



Xipoid said:


> You know... I absolutely LOVE Total Annihilation. That game easily tops and stomps any other strategy I have ever played, heard of, or seen in action.
> 
> 
> I used to be okay with Starcraft... but so many of my friends kept up the whole "OMG IT'S SO GOOD. BEST GAME EVER" mentality that I started to challenge them. I said TA was better because of its more ingenious design (the pseudo-3D system, the natural laws of the game, and just how it pans out when you play). They said Starcraft was better because it was more successful and popular. I wanted to slap them across the face.



Imo starcraft are not the best game cuz of it's popularity. I love it since the 3 races are so COMPLETELY different from each others, from play style til what type of unit's they have and what they do. Also, the game require that you must control each unit good, especial today, the bar's inthe game are so high that a few mistake's could cost you the whole game.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 7, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> ... Core gets a bit of an edge with the Krogoth...



View attachment 6340

GO KROGZILLA! <3


----------



## Tycho (Oct 7, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> View attachment 6340
> 
> GO KROGZILLA! <3



Takes forever to nanolathe the fucker.  If you don't manage to stop it within that timespan you deserve to get hammered to bits by it, usually (some players are really good at being sneaky and keeping the gantry out of sight or keeping it REALLY well defended.)


----------



## scarei_crow (Oct 8, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Generals is fun, but nothing compairs to the original.


the original is good, but the lack of LAN and skirmish makes it annoying...
then again, the only reason they didnt have skirmish was because the AI was too retarded to build a base...>w<


----------



## shieldswulf (Oct 8, 2008)

C. Lupus said:


> Yay x3! Do you still play? Maybe you wanna go 1x1 sometime? :3
> 
> 
> heh. sure. after i buy a new copy, upon which i refuse to let my older brother borrow again considering it was the one i bought the first day starcraft came out >_<. he lent it to a friend and his friend "lost it" so im ordering it from the local gamestop. should be here eventually. most of the stores around here stopped carrying the older games in exchange for the newer games that have come out.  i cant wait for starcraft II .  hell. i cant wait for the new red alert game. it looks...erm...sweet. xD. forgot i cant say kicka** :3


----------



## Seratuhl (Oct 8, 2008)

What sort of RTS thread doesn't mention Warhammer 40k Dawn of War?

D: You maggots need to buy that beautiful game, especially it's upcoming sequel.


----------



## Teco (Oct 8, 2008)

What? No Company of Heroes? *prepares walking sutras and V1 Rockets*


----------



## scarei_crow (Oct 12, 2008)

Teco said:


> What? No Company of Heroes? *prepares walking sutras and V1 Rockets*


CoH is win, but need super crazy PC...


----------



## AlexX (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh yeah, I should probably mention Age of Wonders for the PC back in '99 was what first got me into the genre. Pretty complex, but I had a lot of fun. I'm trying to get back into the series with Shadow Magic, though so much has changed and it's been quite some time since I last played, it's probably going to take some time to get back into my groove... It might possibly even be like learning it over again.

And it will be awesome.


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 12, 2008)

shieldswulf said:


> heh. sure. after i buy a new copy, upon which i refuse to let my older brother borrow again considering it was the one i bought the first day starcraft came out >_<. he lent it to a friend and his friend "lost it" so im ordering it from the local gamestop. should be here eventually. most of the stores around here stopped carrying the older games in exchange for the newer games that have come out.  i cant wait for starcraft II .  hell. i cant wait for the new red alert game. it looks...erm...sweet. xD. forgot i cant say kicka** :3




ya Im looking forward to Starcraft 2 aswell x3. Red Alert 3 looks awesome also.



Seratuhl said:


> What sort of RTS thread doesn't mention Warhammer 40k Dawn of War?
> 
> D: You maggots need to buy that beautiful game, especially it's upcoming sequel.



Have already bought it long time ago , and the expansions (except the newest one wich Im gonna do).



Teco said:


> What? No Company of Heroes? *prepares walking sutras and V1 Rockets*



I do have the game, haven't try'd it yet though


----------



## Teco (Oct 12, 2008)

scarei_crow said:


> CoH is win, but need super crazy PC...



not true.. it'll work fine of this computer and my crappy little school laptop. On lowest graphical settings, but the gameplay is smooth. It is indeed win.


----------



## LonelyFox (Oct 12, 2008)

Dawn of War of course


----------



## Seas (Oct 13, 2008)

My favorite strategy game currently is Shattered Galaxy.
When thinking about which strategy game did I play most, I can't really decide between Starcraft and Heroes of might and magic 3 .
Also, I used to play C&C:Generals a lot , but not anymore.


----------



## Teco (Oct 13, 2008)

Seastalker said:


> My favorite strategy game currently is Shattered Galaxy.



Oh what a fun game back in the day...i had to relieve the experience a couple times.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 13, 2008)

Cant wait for Halo Wars ^.^


----------



## Seas (Oct 13, 2008)

Teco said:


> Oh what a fun game back in the day...i had to relieve the experience a couple times.



Quite an old game, yes, but it's still fun and played by many. I usually see about 500 players online at average.


----------



## Ethereal_Dragon (Oct 13, 2008)

TOO MANY TO LIST.

I love WCIII and Fire Emblem: Sacred Stones the most. I'm so hyped about SCII...


----------



## Tycho (Oct 14, 2008)

Ethereal_Dragon said:


> I'm so hyped about SCII...



Marine/medic stimpack rush!


----------



## Wait Wait (Oct 14, 2008)

first minute zealot rush wins


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 16, 2008)

I seriously don't like that Blizzard might sell the campaigns separate and we might have to pay to play on battle.net


----------



## Teco (Oct 16, 2008)

C. Lupus said:


> I seriously don't like that Blizzard might sell the campaigns separate and we might have to pay to play on battle.net



Oh, I did not hear that part, the pay to play. Although you must admit the separate is a damned clever move...being Blizzard im sure they'll pack tons of things into each of them but even if they didnt still a nice move, the fanbase is strong enough to allow that.


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 19, 2008)

Teco said:


> Oh, I did not hear that part, the pay to play. Although you must admit the separate is a damned clever move...being Blizzard im sure they'll pack tons of things into each of them but even if they didnt still a nice move, the fanbase is strong enough to allow that.



Ye half of the fans accept it, the rest are against it. Personally, I want Blizzard to finish the whole game, even if it takes a half year more instead to release some part of it here and there, but that's just my opinion. Most fans cant wait anymore for sc2. I could only guess that Activision is behind allot of different things now days.....
And ye, I'm in the starcraft scene allot, so I catch up the most of the news .


----------

